# Goat won't eat it's grain!



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

She eats maybe a cup of it then quits! Do I try a new grain?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

what is her age? did she eat it before and stopped? what is the grain youre feeding?


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

Sweet 16 Dairy - I got her two weeks ago and she's never really taken a liking to it. She was on a different grain before I got her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would just offer it daily.. might take time for her to adapt tot he new grain..its actually good to go slow on new feeds any way..: ) is she eating plenty of hay/graze? loose minerals?

is she well other wise? drinking, peeing pooping berries...active? alert and bright eyed


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

This is what she was on before milkers X-cel grain Mare & Foal


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

She seems a little thin, she's starting to milk less. Overall though, she seems ok. She still pretty much stays in the stall and won't come out unless someone is with her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You could feed smaller amounts at a time, so she doesn't get bored of it quickly. 
Depending on how old she is and whether or not she's milking, she might not even need grain, or much of it anyways. Does she look thin or fat?


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

She looks thin and I'm milking her


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would get her temp...101.5-103.5 is normal range...just in case shes not feeling well...also check her inner lower eye lids for color...you want to see a deep pink to red...if she is pale...worms could be an issue...this would drop her weight and milk production..


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She should get used to it after a while. You can also experiment with beet pulp, boss and alfalfa pellets to see what she enjoys.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I wouldn't change anything, her tummy may be off from her previous change, or she may be in pain. If she is still not eating it in a couple weeks and you are sure its the grain then slowely switch her to something else, but not all at once. 

I have a doe that had a hard kidding this year. She didn't eat grain well for 2 weeks (Pain issue) but ate hay well. she started chowing again all of a sudden after a couple weeks. Not eating grain can be a sign of pain that is otherwise not noticeable, so really check her over and try to determine if she is feeling OK.


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks all! She's still adjusting to her new home and is very attached to me. I'm also feeding orchard grass and alfalfa, which she's eating.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sure she will need time to adjust...go a head and get her temp and check for anemia ..maybe have a fecal done to see if worms are causing the weight loss ect...once you know she is fine other wise...then you know she just needs more time to adjust and get used to everything


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

Can I check for anemia? Or do I need someone to do that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you look at her inner lower eye lid...here is a link to show you how : ) 
goat-link.com/content/view/110/107/#.U0Inv61dV2A


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

http://goat-link.com/content/view/110/107/#.U0Inv61dV2A


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks! I'll take a look in the morning.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok, so I checked her eyes and I would say they look kind of whitish with some light pink, but definitely not nornal. What so I give her and can I still consume the milk?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I do red cell 6 cc per 100# once daily for a week the once a week until color returns to deep pink to red...
B 12 high protein feed, alfalfa and green leaves all help her rebuild red blood cells 
mix 50/50 ACV and water and drench 20-30 cc daily to help recover faster...

with anemia comes cause..most likely worms....I would also worm her with either Ivomec plus ( 1 cc per 40# sub Q) or Valbazen ( 1 cc per 10# orally) (not for pregnant does)..worm 3 times 10 days apart then once again in 30 days...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes with red cell and the others you can drink the milk...with the wormer there is a withdraw time...
some go 4 days, other 48 hours, some 7 days.....but personally we never with held milk..


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

Do you do B12 injections or give a B complex?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I recommend B 12, but it is RX...reg B complex does not have a lot of 12 in it...there is a product called b complex PLUS with extra 12...but if you cant get either then B complex will do : )


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

What's ACV?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Apple Cider Vinegar : )


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

LOL! I knew that! I thought maybe it was a goat thing. What's ACV do? I use it for immune system boost - does it do the same for her?

I found an oral b12 for horses that I have her tonight, as well as 9cc of the red cell. She's really needing to get some weight on too. When we got her, she started dropping and hasn't recovered!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

B 12 injected will be better...so much is lost orally...
ACV does give an immune boost as well for goats.I like to use Raw with the mother in it..
goats gain weight a lot slower then they loose it...you can give her ex. virgin olive oil to help her gain weight....Black oil sunflower seeds (BOSS) , beet pulp all add bulk to her diet..always add new foods slowly..


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok, thanks! I'm talking with her previous owner as well. I don't have access to b12 injectable without seeing a vet. If I don't see improvement in about a week, I'll go that route.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

She's doing much better! Thank you! I used Molly herbal dewormer, I've given her red cell the last four days, a shot of b complex as well. Ever have your milk turn a yellow color with the b complex shot?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad she is feeling better...Ive not experience the milk turning color but I wouldn't doubt it does lol...their pee will get quite yellow as well...


----------

